# Range Guard System Question



## Marshal Chris (Nov 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I can find at what length range guard would consider a backshelf an obstruction?  All the other books, Pyrochem, ansul and the like, all say 11 inches, but I can't find anything in the range guard manual.  They have LPR nozzles that can be installed under a shelf, but don't say when the LPR shall be used in place of an R nozzle.

Anyone?


----------



## cda (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Range Guard System Question

I would call their tech help, and ask the question


----------



## Marshal Chris (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Range Guard System Question

I had, and they were closed for the weekend.  Was looking to see if someone could point me in the right direction.  Spoke to Tech assistance today.  Thanks.


----------

